# Central Ga Duck Lease Wanted



## Smarrhunter (Nov 28, 2004)

*Central Ga Duck Lease Wanted for '04 or '05*

 Looking for a lease in central Ga. to hunt ducks. It can be a duck only lease or lease for all game or what ever. Looking for lakes,swamps,marsh,river,etc. Hey you got'em well hunt'em. Leave PM or call (478)361-9920 if no answer leave message I'll call you back. Thanks, Clint   

Please


----------



## Smarrhunter (Nov 28, 2004)

I forgot it can be for this year or next does not matter. THANKS


----------



## Smarrhunter (Nov 30, 2004)

ttt


----------



## F250 (Dec 5, 2004)

Come to the 17 mile river to do some Duck hunting with me this weekend!!  Near Douglas!!


----------



## Smarrhunter (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bigunga1 (Dec 10, 2004)

hehehehe....

not so easy to find a....

i got a number for ya....

its in crawford county....

probably take you 30 - 40 minutes to get there....


----------



## Smarrhunter (Dec 10, 2004)

10-4 Thanks you can PM it to me or give it to LIGHTNING. Hope ya'll get'em in the morning.


----------



## Smarrhunter (Dec 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Smarrhunter (Jan 3, 2005)

Deer season is over hook me up.


----------



## bigunga1 (Jan 4, 2005)

lightning has your numbers... my memory is as long as my, well you know..


----------



## Smarrhunter (Feb 8, 2005)

one more time ttt


----------



## maconducks (Feb 9, 2005)

smarr, if you find one and you need some additonal hunters ie $$$ let me know.  I'm in macon.  I also have a good pond on lockdown for next season in twiggs.  One of my customers.  Usually pulls some ringers, woodducks, teal and honkers roost on it.


----------



## Smarrhunter (Feb 11, 2005)

I'll let you know. Hey, let me know if you need some help with that pond in twiggs.


----------



## Smarrhunter (Mar 12, 2005)

ttt still lookin


----------



## Smarrhunter (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Smarrhunter (Mar 22, 2005)

still lookin


----------



## little Red (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Clint, this is Scott and I wanted to leave you my #770-833-4154 if you would like to check the property give me a call. I saw a ton of woodys on the creek bottoms and was told the area would hold alot of ducks. Thanks Scott


----------



## Smarrhunter (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Smarrhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

It's been a while had to try again.


----------



## hunt-chessies (Jul 18, 2005)

good luck!!!! seems like all they care about is deer down here


----------



## Smarrhunter (Jul 19, 2005)

10-4  I'll wait untill after Deer Season. I hunt deer to. There is just somethimg about that sound those wings make. I can't fight it.


----------



## Smarrhunter (Dec 12, 2005)

ttt


----------

